# Girls,girls,girls - Poll



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

With the debate still going on I thought I would do a poll on the subject.

Do you prefer:

The Autofinesse girls

The Swirl Police

No preference, I liked both

None, I dont' think they are appropriate these days.

:devil:

.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I prefer the auto finesse girls look but the swirl police win because they dare to share at waxstock


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Pictures would help


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah, pics or it never happened.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Streeto said:


> Pictures would help





Gixxer6 said:


> Yeah, pics or it never happened.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=381964


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

You forgot 'I'm professionally offended for people who enjoy doing what they're doing, but I'm a prude so they must be being taken advantage of' :thumb:

I personally don't see a problem if they're happy to be there and enjoy attention. Me, if I was a reasonably attractive woman the hover hands and drooling teenagers would put me off.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Eurgh hard choice, love the AF girls but swirl police will come have a laugh with you -.-


----------

